# Repair gastroc soleus muscle



## schneg (Aug 18, 2015)

Can you please help coding CPT and Dx? I think repair CPT's 13121 and 13122, Dx 891.1, but what CPT should I use for the gastroc soleus repair. 

Indications: Deep laceration from a surfing accident on the left proximal gastrocsoleus.

There was a large gash in proximal gastrocsoleus complex.  This was a complicated wound measuring at least 11 cm in length.  Deep laceration of the gatroc as well as some mulitiple venous bleeders.  We irrigated out the wound with a total of 7 L of saline, using bacitracin and saline, removed an debris that we saw, but the wound was a very clean wound.  We repaired the gastroc complex interrupted #1 Vicryl suture, after repairing the fascia layer.  After the gastroc was repaired, we then began our skin repair.  We used nylon to initially tag the corners of all the complex wound where they belong and then used 2-0 Vicryl to close the entire length of the wound which had a split V segment.  We then used a nylon, then used a running Monocryl to complete the closure , and then sealed it with Dermabond.


----------



## kayebirdrn (Aug 18, 2015)

I would use the dx 891.2.  You are correct to use the 13121 and 13122. Use 27658 for the gastroc repair


----------



## schneg (Aug 19, 2015)

*Repair gastroc soleus*

Thanks!


----------

